# DON'T FORGET!



## petercharlesfagg (5 May 2014)

[email protected] next weekend!

http://www.tudor-rose-turners.co.uk/page36.html 

I look forward to meeting new and old friends over the 2 days.

*Remember that is is free parking and free entry!*

Regards, Peter


----------



## Grahamshed (5 May 2014)

I shall be there Peter. Opening time on Saturday if all goes well.


----------



## winemaker (5 May 2014)

Love to be there  but too far away


----------



## gregmcateer (5 May 2014)

Saturday for me - full of excited idiotic grins about being given a day pass!!

Is there a 'UKW Meet Up point' or just hope for the best and talk loudly?


----------



## Rhossydd (5 May 2014)

Hopefully be there on Saturday.


----------



## petercharlesfagg (6 May 2014)

gregmcateer":1fw0ro4q said:


> Saturday for me - full of excited idiotic grins about being given a day pass!!
> 
> Is there a 'UKW Meet Up point' or just hope for the best and talk loudly?




Wear your badge and we can all know?

I'll be wearing mine!

Peter.


----------



## Grahamshed (6 May 2014)

I didn't know there was a badge.



Have to be a pretty darn big one for me to see it


----------



## petercharlesfagg (6 May 2014)

Grahamshed":2ttbyc0x said:


> I didn't know there was a badge.
> 
> 
> 
> Have to be a pretty darn big one for me to see it



This thread might be of use?

https://www.ukworkshop.co.uk/forums/ukworkshop-badges-now-available-t33125-15.html

Peter.


----------



## Grahamshed (6 May 2014)

Ahh
But Wiser is long gone :roll:


----------



## Dalboy (6 May 2014)

If there is no objection with Charley why not print this off and write your forum name in the light blue area and pin it to your top









(Edited sorry Charley spelt your name wrong)


----------



## Grahamshed (6 May 2014)

Thats an idea Dalboy.


----------



## gregmcateer (6 May 2014)

Dalboy":3ndiivxp said:


> If there is no objection with the Charlie why not print this off and write your forum name in the light blue area and pin it to your top



Charlie?


----------



## Grahamshed (6 May 2014)

Charlie owns this site


----------



## Dalboy (6 May 2014)

gregmcateer":8pumnhet said:


> Dalboy":8pumnhet said:
> 
> 
> > If there is no objection with the Charlie why not print this off and write your forum name in the light blue area and pin it to your top
> ...




If that was because I spelt his name wrong I have edited it and apologised. If it is because you don't know who he is then Graham has pointed that out :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## gregmcateer (6 May 2014)

Grahamshed":3lropwiz said:


> Charlie owns this site



Thanks Graham - Yes, I knew, I should have made my question clearer:

To Charlie - Any objection to us using the above-referenced background as a name badge?

Greg


----------



## Grahamshed (6 May 2014)

(homer) Doh (hammer)


----------



## gregmcateer (7 May 2014)

Hi All,

Charley says he has no problem with us printing off the UKW banner to make a name badge for Daventry O 

Thanks, Charley.

Cheers

Greg


----------



## Peter Sefton (7 May 2014)

Looking forward to seeing you guys on the weekend first time for me and Wood Workers Workshop. We won't be bringing a lathe as I wouldn't want to make a fool of myself pretending I can turn! like a pro But if any of the demonstrators wish to use the Easy Wood tools they are welcome just let me know. Andrew Hall will be using them turning one of his hats.
Cheers Peter


----------



## Richard Findley (8 May 2014)

While we are reminding folks, remember myself and Gary Rance are running the hands on 'surgery' stand, where you can come and sort out some of your turning problems, from sharpening, skew work or handling a bowl gouge. 

Don't be shy, come and say hello and pick our brains!!

See you there

Richard


----------



## gregmcateer (8 May 2014)

Let's ALL head for Winner Richard's stand and hope some of the magic wears off onto the rest of us! :lol:


----------



## Grahamshed (8 May 2014)

I could keep him busy all day all by myself


----------



## Richard Findley (8 May 2014)

Feel free to pop over, I'm sure I'll be able to help!

Richard


----------



## jpt (8 May 2014)

WARNING to all those going to the show your wallet is in great danger.

I have been over to English Hardwoods today to have a look through the wood he is taking to the show and maybe buy a few pieces I came away with a car full of various pieces but I did leave some for you to buy. In fact he is going to have to make 2 trips with both the car/van and trailer full to get it there.

Just to give you an idea of the wood he will have at Daventry,

Spalted beech, beautiful patterns

Chestnut burrs, I did leave some.

Ash, this is really beautiful very pale with beautiful grain.

And a lot of other types including some good looking yew logs.

You have been warned but you will need to get there early on the Saturday to get the best stuff.

john


----------



## Grahamshed (9 May 2014)

Dibs on the chestnut burr. Sweet chestnut I assume ?


----------



## jpt (9 May 2014)

No Horse Chestnut

Beautiful stuff you can make things like this





This was done on the Hegner.

john


----------



## Grahamshed (9 May 2014)

Ahh, nice. I had it in my head that horse chestnut wasn't any good for turning. Wrong again


----------



## petercharlesfagg (9 May 2014)

BUMP!


----------



## Grahamshed (9 May 2014)

I am really looking forward to the 'show' Peter. It has such a good reputation.


----------



## CHJ (9 May 2014)

Where's the main parking, does not look as though there is a lot of surface parking adjacent, is that a multi story I see over the way?

Hate having to drive around trying to find a spot.

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/Dav ... 6382?hl=en


----------



## Richard Findley (10 May 2014)

Yes, multi-storey. Plenty of parking just a little walk away. And free!!

See you there all

Richard


----------



## Grahamshed (10 May 2014)

Peter has said somewhere that there is plenty of parking just opposite.


----------



## Rhossydd (10 May 2014)

Parking seemed a bit at a premium. Both car parks full at 10:30 and still full when I left at 11:45.

An interesting show, and all credit to those that organise it.
Ashley Ilse had a good presence there, but one wonders why Axminster or Tool Post bother turning up with so little on offer or to show. I'd also expected more show offers from the likes of Chesnut, who again didn't exactly excite or interest with their presence.

Walking from the car park...
Punter:"It's a bit poorly sign posted"
Me: "Just follow the grey hair"
Punter:"Too true"


----------



## CHJ (10 May 2014)

Full marks for the show organisers and the club stand entries, some impressive work on display and friendly chat and openness about styles, preferences and methods.
Had several pieces pointed out to me by the boss as being intuitive and something to keep in mind as a method of using some of those awkward bits of wood.




















Loads of individual demonstrations going on and quite a few folks getting hands on tuition from Richard and others during the day.
Some impressive selections of quality wood at reasonable pricing, attractive enough to give us a smile or two when we popped down the town lunchtime for a bite to eat and passed the various acquisitions at rest on their journey back to the car park. 

A decent selection of trade stands which is to be commended considering all of them must be making a considerable loss travelling to the event and overnight accommodation which has to be absorbed into the advertising or good will budgets.


----------



## Grahamshed (10 May 2014)

I would second everything Chas has said. A most enjoyable day that parted me from a fair old chunk of money


----------



## gregmcateer (10 May 2014)

And I would third it.

Graham - sorry I didn't get to say hello - we should have arranged a meeting point, not just relied on male intuition!!

It was nice to see Richard Findley and Chas and Diane, though Chas, my Missus didn't believe me when I said 'Chas made my buy it!' about the Chestnut buffing system....

Seriously though, I have looked at a few 'systems' (ie collections of mops with a diddy mandrel) and I have to say I was impressed with the quality of the one's Terry was demo-ing - Clearly much better made and a good size (8" diameter - which is way bigger than many others I have seen).

Andrew Hall's little hat demo was great as well - another training course to save up for!! (hammer) 

Well done all at Daventry, including the lovely ladies on the cake stall - snoozing in front of the TV tonight :wink:


----------



## Grahamshed (10 May 2014)

gregmcateer":2zzyzeoj said:


> Well done all at Daventry, including the lovely ladies on the cake stall -



Oh yes, I had forgotten about them. The chocolate cake was scrummy.

I probable saw you, and Chas, but who knows ?


----------



## petercharlesfagg (10 May 2014)

Grahamshed":1x5rzd7n said:


> Peter has said somewhere that there is plenty of parking just opposite.



I had no problem in the underground car park!

As to the shortage of spaces I sympathise but there were other events organised without our prior knowledge!

In the afternoon parking was not a problem but, Yes if you are a stranger in town it was problematic!

Last year was easy to park so I can only apologise for any misleading information .

regards, Peter.


----------



## Grahamshed (10 May 2014)

I got there about 9.45 and there was plenty of room in the carpark then 
Sorry not to meet you Peter.


----------



## petercharlesfagg (10 May 2014)

Grahamshed":k8a0p01t said:


> I got there about 9.45 and there was plenty of room in the carpark then
> Sorry not to meet you Peter.



It was difficult to miss me IF (A big if) you bought a raffle ticket!

I was sitting at the ticket table JUST inside the door for 2 and a half hours selling tickets!

I must admit I was hoping to make your acquaintance!

I did meet Chas through Richard Findley and the pleasure in ACTUALLY meeting "the man" was a feather in the cap!

All in all I thoroughly enjoyed today despite the daft questions! (Not from Chas, I hasten to add!)

Regards Peter.


----------



## Grahamshed (10 May 2014)

Ahh. In that case I did see you, I got a couple of tickets as I came in ( fella with the white stick )
You don't look much like your avatar


----------



## petercharlesfagg (11 May 2014)

Grahamshed":1x0dtou1 said:


> Ahh. In that case I did see you, I got a couple of tickets as I came in ( fella with the white stick )
> You don't look much like your avatar



If I remember correctly it was a folding stick and you placed it on the table beside me?

You cannot say anything about my avatar and my real face, just look at your avatar???

Anyway, I sincerely hope that it was worth the effort coming to Daventry for the show?

Regards, Peter.


----------



## Rhossydd (11 May 2014)

CHJ":1r851gk2 said:


> A decent selection of trade stands which is to be commended considering all of them must be making a considerable loss travelling to the event and overnight accommodation which has to be absorbed into the advertising or good will budgets.


If any of the businesses didn't make money there it was their own fault. It was a good, well organised event that was likely to attract a good thousand enthusiasts expecting trade stands to spend their money at.
Several were doing great trade yesterday morning;
Proops had a continuous lot of cash going over the counter,
Simon Hope doing demonstrations, letting customers get hands on with the products and a full range of kit at special prices, I had to queue to buy from there.
British Hardwoods (a local firm) doing steady trade from a just a patch of floor,
Ashley Ilses always seemed busy with great stocks of turning kit with special offers.

Whilst Axminster are to be applauded for contributing to the major prize for the raffle to help fund the event, their stand was a hardly a credit to the UK's largest woodworking supplier. Their costs shouldn't have been particularly high with two branches within an hour's drive and their own fleet of vehicles for transport. If they didn't make enough money to cover their attendance it was because of failing to take the right goods or make decent offers. Why bring a special offer on power washers to a woodturning event ? or have the stand staffed by people that looked blankly when asked about products with a Morse Taper ? No display on their woodturning courses, no piles of free catalogues, none of their own brand lathes or bandsaws on display……the list continues.
I left and went to their High Wycombe branch and spent the best part of a hundred quid on kit, I might have spent even more if they'd had products of interest at Daventry.

The Tool Post made a worse hash of being there. Just a table of old junk from what I could see. Where was the display of the Versachuck or sales of the Beall buffing system, their packs of ready cut Vibranet abrasives or their other unique specialist products ?
They're only an hour's drive away, so no overnight expenses either. I'll bet their store didn't take much that day with so many at Daventry.

The Chesnut stand was another example of how not to do a show stand. Just a rack of product, no demonstrations, no examples of finishes and no special offers.


----------



## Grahamshed (11 May 2014)

petercharlesfagg":262iqoym said:


> Grahamshed":262iqoym said:
> 
> 
> > Ahh. In that case I did see you, I got a couple of tickets as I came in ( fella with the white stick )
> ...


Yep, that was me. I only use the stick when I don't know the layout. I don't bump into furniture but would walk off the top of a staircase  Someone had just told me there were no changes in floor level so I collapsed the stick before I tripped someone with it.
Not sure what you mean about my avatar. Its a pretty good likeness 

and as I said. I enjoyed the show and spent a lot.
Next year I will say hello.


----------



## gregmcateer (11 May 2014)

Rhossydd":38ks3on3 said:


> The Chesnut stand was another example of how not to do a show stand. Just a rack of product, no demonstrations, no examples of finishes and no special offers.



Not quite fair, Rhossydd. It may not have been a flash stand, but I was given a good, clear demo of the buffing system and came away with one - and I'm a tight wad!


----------



## Rhossydd (11 May 2014)

gregmcateer":1605jyhd said:


> I was given a good, clear demo of the buffing system and came away with one


Nothing like that happening when I was there first thing. Just one sitting in a box on a shelf.


----------



## Grahamshed (11 May 2014)

Sometimes you have to make things happen.
I asked someone ( not terry) a simple question about sanding sealer and got a pretty involved answer in reply.
I am not interested in the buffing system until I am a little more experienced but I have no doubt they would have demonstrated if asked.

I was interested in the carbide tools on the Hope stand and was unsure which one I wanted. Simon set up a bit of wood on his lathe and let me try them both. ( and you have to remember I was an unknown guy carrying a white stick  )


----------



## Peter Sefton (11 May 2014)

Just returned home after a long weekend and a fair bit of driving, nice bunch of guys and made to feel very welcome.
Cheers Peter


----------



## gregmcateer (12 May 2014)

Grahamshed":30seihqx said:


> Sometimes you have to make things happen.



Yep indeedy



Grahamshed":30seihqx said:


> I was interested in the carbide tools on the Hope stand and was unsure which one I wanted. Simon set up a bit of wood on his lathe and let me try them both. ( and you have to remember I was an unknown guy carrying a white stick  )



Maybe that is why it's called the 'Hope' stand


----------



## Grahamshed (12 May 2014)

gregmcateer":39nlki4f said:


> Maybe that is why it's called the 'Hope' stand


 =D> =D> =D>


----------



## Rhossydd (12 May 2014)

Grahamshed":3nl3w35r said:


> Sometimes you have to make things happen.
> I asked someone ( not terry) a simple question about sanding sealer and got a pretty involved answer in reply.


I'm not quite sure what you mean by this.

My criticism of some trade stands there was in response to Chas's assertion that they all loose money by attending. I'm sure many, like Simon, will have generated a good return for their attendance.
Any businesses that didn't cover their costs really have only themselves to blame by a poor presence.


----------



## Grahamshed (12 May 2014)

I wasn't intensionally getting at you Rhossydd, I tend to agree with you about some of the stalls, Axi and Toolpost were rather boring but I am not sure what the stallholders are actually supposed to do to spice up there stands. British Hardwoods apparently did well as you say but all they did was tip their produce on the floor, the interest was supplied by the customers going through it.
Chestnut ( not sure why I should be defending them  ) put their stuff out on a table and related to customers as required. Apart from bringing a large supply of 'pots' to buff up non stop what else could they do ?


----------



## CHJ (12 May 2014)

Criticizing the trade stands is a bit off in my opinion, it was a *Club Event *to *Showcase Their Work and Skill Standards* with retail trade presence invited to attend as a means of supplying attendees with some consumables and if they so chose provide technical assistance or guidance to compliment those giving hands on tuition. 
As for them offering discounts, I picked up on several which lightened my wallet by saving as a bulk purchase or delivery charges at least. 
I don't think anybody would suggest that the stands displaying completed art and craft (turnings) for sale should give a discount on the asking prices. Why expect a trade company to do any different, when if they do so on standard stock items they risk the wrath of their stockists for providing unfair competition.

I spent most of a day at the event (apart from a quick trip down town for lunch), it took me at least an hour to get to grips with the layout and establish what and who were being represented and milled back and forth at different times as focus moved to differing demonstrations or I found a slot where I could chat to representatives or club members about their stands and work displayed. I certainly did not expect it to be a Sales orientated Trade show.

I was however aware during the day that faces I knew or became aware of were picking up bulk orders or specific items that had been transported to the show as a customer service off more than one supplier.

I can only assume from what I saw that as the show moved into its second day there where a whole different set of experiences or faces to join the mix, making bold statements about an event based on a short attendance on a par with the commuting time to the event does not give a true reflection in my mind.


----------



## Rhossydd (12 May 2014)

CHJ":1cpoiu04 said:


> Criticizing the trade stands is a bit off in my opinion,


My criticism was in answer to your assertion that all the trade stands were making a loss by attending. I don't think that's correct and any stands that failed to cover their costs was through their own failing.


> I don't think anybody would suggest that the stands displaying completed art and craft (turnings) for sale should give a discount on the asking prices.


No one has suggested that, but my understanding was that the show was for turners, not a showcase to sell their work as they might do at a more 'normal' craft fair type event.


> it took me at least an hour to get to grips with the layout........
> making bold statements about an event based on a short attendance on a par with the commuting time to the event does not give a true reflection in my mind.


Really ? It was just one single hall, it's hardly like attending an event at Earls Court, Excel or NEC. It just took ten minutes to walk round at 10:30.

As I said previously, it was a good well organised show. As an individual not knowing lots of people and not attending as a social event, it was a different experience to yours Chas.
The promotion of the show was centred around club attendance *and* trade attendance. For me; the clubs didn't have enough room and splitting their work from their members working on lathes seemed a bit disjointed.
I got the impression that it's really just a 'mates' show, rather than something for a wider audience. Fair enough, no problem with that, I'm not in that circle so won't bother hauling myself up the M1 next year.


----------



## petercharlesfagg (12 May 2014)

If I might clarify just a small point made by Mr. Holman.

Quote:- "but my understanding was that the show was for turners,"

It was decided to call the event "[email protected]" because it would display all aspects of using wood not just for turning.

The gathering of others such as marquetry etc. is to promote the use of wood in a hobby or pastime field.

Woodworks was never conceived to be purely for wood turners, after the demise of "Woodex" it was felt that there was a gap in the Midlands to promote, interest and hopefully gather more like-minded individuals to the possibility of sharing their thoughts, experiences and work for the greater good.

It was extremely heartening to see how many younger people attended and for many, trying for the first time in their lives, just a few of the techniques involved in woodturning for free!

Whatever the event and wherever it takes place it will always have its dissenters and that is a good thing because by reading others written thoughts changes can be initiated for following events!

It is hoped, sincerely, that any upsetting parts of the event will not deter anyone from attending another time?

We, I speak as a member of Tudor Rose Woodturners and an active volunteer in all things related to club activities, do our utmost to provide an interesting and varied show that will, hopefully cater for *ALL* needs but since the attendees are not under our control in many instances the old saying holds true!

You can please some of the people some of the time! You know the rest!

Warmest regards, Peter Fagg


----------



## Rhossydd (12 May 2014)

petercharlesfagg":2s3nloui said:


> If I might clarify just a small point made by Mr. Holman.
> Quote:- "but my understanding was that the show was for turners,"
> It was decided to call the event "[email protected]" because it would display all aspects of using wood not just for turning.
> The gathering of others such as marquetry etc. is to promote the use of wood in a hobby or pastime field.


That may have the intention, but looking down the list of exhibitors didn't suggest that much else was on offer except turning. *That's why I went*.
There's nothing wrong with, and a lot to be said for, specialised events for niche interests like turning, don't dilute it.


> Whatever the event and wherever it takes place it will always have its dissenters


 All I've said was that the show was so well targeted and well organised that any trader should have been able to cover their costs and ought to have made a profit from attendance.
That makes me a 'dissenter' ? read what's written _please_.


> reading others written thoughts changes can be initiated for following events!


The only thing I'd criticise about the whole event was the way the electricity supply was put across the floor and people were tripping over it. A more sensible way would be to sling the cable well above head height to the centre stalls.


----------



## J-G (12 May 2014)

petercharlesfagg":1n8tqaip said:


> It was extremely heartening to see how many younger people attended and for many, trying for the first time in their lives, just a few of the techniques involved in woodturning for free!
> 
> Whatever the event and wherever it takes place it will always have its dissenters and that is a good thing because by reading others written thoughts changes can be initiated for following events!
> 
> It is hoped, sincerely, that any upsetting parts of the event will not deter anyone from attending another time?


I brought a friend who has been turning (on a Graduate) far longer than me but he's not currently a forum member. He enthused all the way home about the quality of exhibits and demonstrations and we will certainly attend the next in our vicinity.



petercharlesfagg":1n8tqaip said:


> We, I speak as a member of Tudor Rose Woodturners and an active volunteer in all things related to club activities, do our utmost to provide an interesting and varied show that will, hopefully cater for *ALL* needs but since the attendees are not under our control in many instances the old saying holds true!


And you certainly succeeded, Peter. 

As far as the power supply being run over the floor (Rhossydd's latest comment) - it was all expertly managed under appropriate rubber channel with suitable warning tape and I certainly didn't see anyone even stumble over it.

JG


----------



## Rhossydd (12 May 2014)

J-G":19cuxltd said:


> As far as the power supply being run over the floor (Rhossydd's latest comment) - it was all expertly managed under appropriate rubber channel with suitable warning tape and I certainly didn't see anyone even stumble over it.


I stumbled on it which brought it to my attention, so others.
"Expertly managed" ?? No anyone with any training in health and safety and rigging cabling in public areas wouldn't fix it to a floor in an area with such high anticipated footfall. Slinging it is best practice.


----------



## gregmcateer (12 May 2014)

Anyway....

Peter, I haven't been notified yet about me having won the lathe in the raffle - shall I PM you my number as a reminder :lol: 

Greg


----------



## petercharlesfagg (12 May 2014)

gregmcateer":276g6v9s said:


> Anyway....
> 
> Peter, I haven't been notified yet about me having won the lathe in the raffle - shall I PM you my number as a reminder :lol:
> 
> Greg




Sorry Greg, you didn't win it, I had the draw fixed and it takes pride of place in my workshop ready for me to start turning demonstrations in the New Year!

May I suggest that for next years show you purchase more tickets (Increments of 50) to increase your chances, after all they were ONLY a pound!

:lol:


----------



## steadyeddie (12 May 2014)

Don't bother Greg, I've just finished clearing a space for it.  

Dave


----------



## gregmcateer (12 May 2014)

Oh yeah, baby! I've just seen Peter's other post and I did win a bowl blank - Woohoo! chance to use the new buffing system


----------



## Grahamshed (13 May 2014)

gregmcateer":186phuyi said:


> Oh yeah, baby! I've just seen Peter's other post and I did win a bowl blank - Woohoo! chance to use the new buffing system


Which ticket number was that Greg. I think you might have been stood behind me going in.


----------



## Grahamshed (14 May 2014)

Can I just round off this thread by thanking Tudor Rose for what was obviously a good deal of work. It was a good day.


----------

